# Parker has 17 in rare start as Spurs stop Wiz



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Ten days and four games later, the San Antonio Spurs won for what Tim Duncan said felt like the first time in a year and a half. The Washington Wizards lost another, and after getting blown out for the second time in two nights, the frustration is starting to show. Tony Parker scored 17 points and the Spurs stopped a three-game losing streak with a 106-84 win over the Wizards on Saturday night. Afterward, San Antonio hoped the win begins the turnaround of what has been one of the most dreary starts in the Duncan era.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10411104/Spurs-106,-Wizards-84


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rare start? Isn't it because he's been injured?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Yea, thats what they meant I think.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I prefer George Hill. 


Yes, that may very well be because I have him on the bench in my fantasy team but screw you Parker, break a damn leg.


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

George Hill is great but Tony Parker is so much more important to the team since without him we're without our best scorer.

Duncan also posted a near triple double against the Wizards, something like 16 points, 9 boards, and 7 assists and had limited minutes.

Great win even though it was over the Wizards. Hopefully Mason and Jefferson have found their touches after last night.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

All still seems fine in San An. This team will be in position for a top 4 seed by Feb 1.


----------

